# tips on taking fish shots



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

I spent a lot of time doing underwater photography when I was a diving instructor. Here are some basic tips that apply aquarium fish too.

1) angle of incidence = angle of reflection. so if you point your camera directly at the tank, the flash will bounce off the glass back into your lens. Point the camera at a 30 degree angle to the glass to avoid this.

2) Backscatter is the result of flash reflecting from particles in the water. Looks like snow. Perfectly clean water helps. Shooting with no flash works. With a detachable flash, you need to position the flash about 30 degrees off the camera. 

3) composition is vital, try picking an uncluttered background and leave more room in front of the fish than behind.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks that 30 degree angle tip really helps me.

i agree, if you don't have an external flash and are using a point and shoot, no flash is best.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

God help you if you have a bowfront hahaha


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

When I shoot at an angle I seem to compress the fish.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if the lights are on, and the tank is on a counter top, place black clothing/towels in front of it and next to any bright surface adjacent to your tank, even wood finish will give the glass a glow reducing the quality of the photo


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Why not just turn your flash off and adjust your aperture to let more light in. And play with your shutter speed? Of course the lens you use would make a difference too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Works great for those with SLRs or mirrorless equivalents, but many are stuck with midrange point and shoots


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

neven said:


> Works great for those with SLRs or mirrorless equivalents, but many are stuck with midrange point and shoots


That's true. I have seen some fancy point and shoots with these options though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the newer ones aren't exactly point and shoots, they have interchangeable lenses with sensors as big as DSLRs, just no mirrors. Wish i could afford one


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

gmachine19 said:


> God help you if you have a bowfront hahaha


I got a good chuckle from that hahaha. And thanks for the tips!


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

neven said:


> the newer ones aren't exactly point and shoots, they have interchangeable lenses with sensors as big as DSLRs, just no mirrors. Wish i could afford one


I know what you mean. They aren't cheap. Then again, all things good aren't. i.e aquariums


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

With point and shoot, they are more difficult but not impossible. I believe they all have a focus lock by pressing the button half way. After that, you have to move the camera back and forth while holding that button to get the fish in focus. It is a little bit of pain but could be done.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks pistolpete for the tips
they are very helpful


----------



## tablecloth (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks for the tips.. true, right angle will result good shots..


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Re: why not just turn off the flash and adjust apperature, etc. That would be nice, but in most tanks there is not enough available light to get a fast enough shutter speed. So you need flash or the fish turn out blurred.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

thanx, we should make it a sticky


----------



## j_ian (Dec 7, 2011)

thank you so much for the tips..We are planning to get this Canon SLR.and i am excited to use it for taking fish pics.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not get a rubber lens hood and put the lens right up to the glass? I plan on doing that when I get the chance to go to broadway camera.

This is what I'm talking about.
Cameron Rubber Lens Hood 52mm : Broadway Camera, Your Specialty Camera Store in Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool idea, I never thought of that


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Though you need a really close focusing lens


----------



## Hobbykwekers (Jul 30, 2012)

Another 2 tips to get better photo's: 

- Darken the room to avoid reflections and make it easier to focus
- Clean the glass. Algae on the class makes the camera focus on the algae, not the fish. It also lights up under a flash.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

These are great tips!
Thanks.


----------

